# How to remove CPU backplate



## frag06 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm trying to install a CM 212 EVO, but I can't with the current backplate. My Asus Sabertooth crapped out, so I am now using a backup motherboard I had, which is an old HP Pegatron board (IPMTB-TK)*.*

In the image below (image taken from Google, but board looks identical), you can see the standoffs already in the motherboard, but it looks to be a one piece plate.

The backplate looks like it is installed with adhesive, but I'm not sure. There are no screws or anything.

Does anyone know of a way to get this plate off? I've heard of the hairdryer method, as well as using rubbing alcohol, but I'm not really sure how to go about removing the plate.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 24, 2014)

depends on what kind of glue they used some of them are near impossible to remove without killing the board
hair drier and a lot of patience clean it up with some  rubbing alcohol when you are done
GO VERY EARFUL IF YOU DON'T YOU WILL RIP THE BOARD APART


----------



## lastcalaveras (Aug 24, 2014)

meh.. just stick something thin, blunt and plastic  between the backplate and motherboard or push the backplate through the frontside of the motherboard. Back in the LGA775 days I used to replace stock cooler all the time on acer and hp that used these coolers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2014)

You might be sol with that board...


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 24, 2014)

Try to take a peak between the backplate and the board. I remember on the backplate of my Antec H2O 920 there was something like double sided tape keeping it stuck to the board.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 25, 2014)

if you go wedging shit in-between the motherboard and the back-plate that's a recipe for disaster


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2014)

There are 4 torx screws on each corner of the retention plate. Don't those screw into the backplate?


----------



## frag06 (Aug 25, 2014)

erocker said:


> There are 4 torx screws on each corner of the retention plate. Don't those screw into the backplate?


I don't think they screw into the plate, at least not the one I need to remove.


----------



## XL-R8R (Aug 25, 2014)

The backplate should be held in place with some double-sided tape like previously stated. 

You should try warming it up (though, not too hot! hairdryer in circular motions for a short period) and wiggling the bracket to see if it moves at all... if it doesn't, you may be SOL as also previously stated lol

You could also just roll with the stock cooler for this board until you find a replacement X58 board? It'll be warm but it aint like you'll be doing any overclocking on this thing any way.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 25, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> The backplate should be held in place with some double-sided tape like previously stated.
> 
> You should try warming it up (though, not too hot! hairdryer in circular motions for a short period) and wiggling the bracket to see if it moves at all... if it doesn't, you may be SOL as also previously stated lol
> 
> You could also just roll with the stock cooler for this board until you find a replacement X58 board? It'll be warm but it aint like you'll be doing any overclocking on this thing any way.


Yeah, I've been thinking of just using this stock cooler for now, but I may try to get the plate off. 

I'm not really sure if I'm going to find a replacement X58 or just sell the 990x and upgrade to a 4790K and a new mobo. X58 boards are hard to find and pretty expensive these days. If I can sell the 990x for $400 - $500, I could probably spend just a bit more for a good mobo and the 4790K.


----------



## XL-R8R (Aug 25, 2014)

I think you may be lucky to sell the 990X for $500 with the current way things are in the CPU world/47xxK's being so cheap.


On the other hand, I wouldnt sell that chip for an 'upgrade' to a new platform. You have a premium X58 chip with 6 cores and 12 threads... anything less than the 4770K would be a waste of time in my opinion as you'll see benefit in some areas and comparable if not worse performance in others.


I'd try and find a nice, used X58 board and roll the 990X for a little longer.... you could start a WTB thread in the forums here and see what would have to offer you... or try your luck over at eBay, as plenty of people are moving over to the newer stuff and finding a good quality, cheap X58 board isnt as hard as one may think.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 25, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> I think you may be lucky to sell the 990X for $500 with the current way things are in the CPU world/47xxK's being so cheap.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I wouldnt sell that chip for an 'upgrade' to a new platform. You have a premium X58 chip with 6 cores and 12 threads... anything less than the 4770K would be a waste of time in my opinion as you'll see benefit in some areas and comparable if not worse performance in others.
> ...


I could probably get around $400 out of it, but I may just try and find a X58 board. I would like to get one that isn't used, but that would be hard. I'll have to look around.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## XL-R8R (Aug 25, 2014)

I really,_ really_ doubt you'll find one that isn't used.

I also dont think you should be worried about buying used hardware, certainly not an X58 board as they arent that old and generally people looked after them quite well.



Check eBay or start a WTB here as I already said.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 25, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> I really,_ really_ doubt you'll find one that isn't used.
> 
> I also dont think you should be worried about buying used hardware, certainly not an X58 board as they arent that old and generally people looked after them quite well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, finding them new would be hard. There are some on eBay that are new, but most of them are way overpriced. I've found some good deals on refurbished motherboards, but not too sure about buying refurbished. 

May start a thread soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2014)

That backplate is mated with the foxconn/motes socket screws. Take the hex bolts out and use a hair dryer to loosen the adhesive backing. I had the same style hp board but was a P55 and it worked like a charm


----------



## frag06 (Aug 26, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> That backplate is mated with the foxconn/motes socket screws. Take the hex bolts out and use a hair dryer to loosen the adhesive backing. I had the same style hp board but was a P55 and it worked like a charm


Sounds like a pia?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2014)

frag06 said:


> Sounds like a pia?



Its quite easy really. took me less than 15 minutes to have it apart


----------



## frag06 (Aug 27, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its quite easy really. took me less than 15 minutes to have it apart



Is this what your plate looked like? And did you the CPU out before taking off the plate?

Thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2014)

frag06 said:


> Is this what your plate looked like? And did you the CPU out before taking off the plate?
> 
> Thanks.





Yes it looked just like that. Take out the CPU and make sure you are careful not to damage the pins from the exposed socket. now take the torques bolts out and see if the backplate releases, if not yours (like mine) had a small amount of adhesive holding it to the motherboard. Heat the back plate up with a hair dryer in slow movements. Ones it gets hot it should come right off


----------



## frag06 (Aug 27, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes it looked just like that. Take out the CPU and make sure you are careful not to damage the pins from the exposed socket. now take the torques bolts out and see if the backplate releases, if not yours (like mine) had a small amount of adhesive holding it to the motherboard. Heat the back plate up with a hair dryer in slow movements. Ones it gets hot it should come right off


Ok, cool. Thanks for the help man. I'll give it a go when I get some time (might not be until the weekend). I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2014)

Also if you want to keep the socket retainer you can use a cut off wheel to cut the ears off the old backplate were it will fit on the board and you still can use the new coolers backplate.

*edit*

All you need is this part to retail the socket latch.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 27, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also if you want to keep the socket retainer you can use a cut off wheel to cut the ears off the old backplate were it will fit on the board and you still can use the new coolers backplate.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> All you need is this part to retail the socket latch.


Do you know if it is possible to use the new backplate without using that part of the old one? It's the 212 EVO backplate.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2014)

You cna but the socket latch will not be on there. Just be careful installing the cooler with the CPU loose.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 28, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> You cna but the socket latch will not be on there. Just be careful installing the cooler with the CPU loose.


I'll probably have to cut it off.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 28, 2014)

frag06 said:


> I'll probably have to cut it off.


saws and fragile gold pins .... this will not end   well ...


----------



## frag06 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> saws and fragile gold pins .... this will not end   well ...


We'll see. If it breaks, then I have an excuse to upgrade


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> saws and fragile gold pins .... this will not end   well ...



He is not talking about cutting it WHILE its on the board....  If you would have read my posts to him you would see how I showed him how to remove the backplate and retainer so that he can fit is other cooler. I had the same board before so I am walking him through how to do it without damaging the board.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2014)

get some kerosene. douse the back of the motherboard. wait couple of mins. then get it off.

WD-40 might work.


----------



## Toncey Stevenson (Dec 25, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also if you want to keep the socket retainer you can use a cut off wheel to cut the ears off the old backplate were it will fit on the board and you still can use the new coolers backplate.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> All you need is this part to retail the socket latch.



Is it safe to use the cpu without the retention bracket once I remove that back-plate? Else-wise, I'll have to make a trip to Home Depot to get it cut.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 25, 2015)

Find another way. You can use the existing back plate


----------



## Toncey Stevenson (Dec 25, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Find another way. You can use the existing back plate



The Hyper 212 is incompatible with the original backplate.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 25, 2015)

Toncey Stevenson said:


> The Hyper 212 is incompatible with the original backplate.



Why? Threads? There is a way

You might have to sacrifice the mounting hardware but it can be done. I think you can buy the mounting hardware kit from Cooler Master

You could even drill the threads out. No need to remove the back plate


----------



## Toncey Stevenson (Dec 25, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Why? Threads? There is a way



I'll find small screws to substitute the  the ones that were on the backplate connecting to the retainer.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2015)

This thread is a year and a half old. Nothing to see here since the op never told us what happened. Closed


----------

